# Anybody using or have used Greenskin underlayment?



## sycamorebob (Dec 7, 2011)

I wanted to know about anybody’s experiences with it and were it was used. 

THANKS patrick





(Just doing some research this weekend and there’s not much going on this sub-forum)


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Used it for a shower niche. Worked fine. No experience with it beyond that.


----------



## DevcomScott (May 28, 2013)

*Greenskin Flooring*

Please check out our contractor photo albums on our face book page, www.facebook.com/greenskinflooring. Let me know if there is any info I can provide you with.


----------



## Sprung831 (Apr 4, 2012)

We have been selling a ton of it! Great product, super easy to work with, and the manufacturer is really helpful whenever there is questions :thumbup:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I used some on the floor of my most recent job. I can't upload the pictures for some reason (dunno if the files are too large from the new camera)

Here's a link to to a picture. When I opened the walls of the shower to lay out the framing for the niche, I used an oversized piece of GS on the drywall. Then I could frame everything in and set the cbu to it. After that, fabric and liquid the seams.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...135.1073741827.137316126281297&type=1&theater

Also added this to a blog that I wrote with using it on the floor in the project.
http://www.aloneeagle.com/functional-toilet-bathroom-remodel/

Seems to work nice for floors but you have to be careful not to crinkle it up or misalign it or you'll end up throwing a hunk out.:blink:


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

GLAD YOU COULD JOIN US SCOTT ! :thumbup:
:clap:


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

http://www.stonetooling.com/GreenSkin-Flooring-Membrane-GS400CSI36-p/40.10131.htm



GET IT WHILE ITS HOT !!

:whistling:whistling


----------



## Hank B. (May 6, 2013)

Greenskin it's awesome. I've used it on slabs do far as a whole installation crack isolation, and used it for just testing cracks as well.


----------



## Hank B. (May 6, 2013)

Hank B. said:


> Greenskin it's awesome. I've used it on slabs do far as a whole installation crack isolation, and used it for just testing cracks as well.


I can't belive I typed that. Musta been drinking.


----------

